# Land in Christchurch available?



## eastendoflondon (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi all,does anyone on here know anyone that can help with our search for land to buy in the Marshland/Brooklands area of chch.Long shot i know but if you don't ask and all that.

Ideally we want to buy 2 ha(approx 5 acres)on the beach side of Marshlands Road.Anywhere around Bottle Lake Forest is perfect.

All we can find in that area for sale is small sections and that doesn't suit our lifestyle needs.We want 2 paddocks therefore need the land.

We have scoured the agencies but nothing much is available.
Just hoping someone may know a landowner or developer in the area?


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

eastendoflondon said:


> Hi all,does anyone on here know anyone that can help with our search for land to buy in the Marshland/Brooklands area of chch.Long shot i know but if you don't ask and all that.
> 
> Ideally we want to buy 2 ha(approx 5 acres)on the beach side of Marshlands Road.Anywhere around Bottle Lake Forest is perfect.
> 
> ...


Have you just searched website etc or have you actually contacted Real Estate agents and outlined extactly what you want. A good real estate agent who knows the area, will know what developments are coming up, do title searches in search of parcels of land in that area that fits your needs and some will even go as far as to door knock the area if they know they have a keen buyer.
Have you researched the local council bylaws for the area, re subdivision planning, zoneing, is it Canterbury District or part of Christchurch City. It maybe difficult to find parcels of land that size, in that area due to council regulations.


----------



## eastendoflondon (Nov 9, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> Have you just searched website etc or have you actually contacted Real Estate agents and outlined extactly what you want. A good real estate agent who knows the area, will know what developments are coming up, do title searches in search of parcels of land in that area that fits your needs and some will even go as far as to door knock the area if they know they have a keen buyer.
> Have you researched the local council bylaws for the area, re subdivision planning, zoneing, is it Canterbury District or part of Christchurch City. It maybe difficult to find parcels of land that size, in that area due to council regulations.


Hi NZ Cowboy,yes you are right we have only done searches the usual way ie driven round the whole area and searched through all the property websites etc.

We have contacted a few agencies stating that we are keen to buy in the area but not actually gone into any branches.In hindsight we should have done this on our last trip there but were too busy doing touristy stuff!
My partner has previously bought property in chch from the UK without viewing the actual property.We have family and friends over there we trust who can do the relevant investigations for us.
I definitely think you are right that we need to get in touch directly with estate agents as it seems there isn't much available on the market through the normal channels.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

eastendoflondon said:


> Hi NZ Cowboy,yes you are right we have only done searches the usual way ie driven round the whole area and searched through all the property websites etc.
> 
> We have contacted a few agencies stating that we are keen to buy in the area but not actually gone into any branches.In hindsight we should have done this on our last trip there but were too busy doing touristy stuff!
> My partner has previously bought property in chch from the UK without viewing the actual property.We have family and friends over there we trust who can do the relevant investigations for us.
> ...


What I'm trying to say is use your Real estate agents knowledge quite often they have made a sale in the past, and one of the selling points was that it has the potential to be subdivded, or the parcel of land may be made up of a number of titles that can be sold separtely. While these peices of land are not currently on the market, a good agent is always looking to make a sale and can approach the owners.
Sometimes (more so at the moment in difficult times) vendors may ask for a "quiet listing" their property, they instruct the agent that the proptery is for sell, but they don't want to activitely market it. Buyers are always wary of properties that have been listed for a long time, as they wonder whats wrong with it, how come it hasn't sold, is there something that I'm missing?
If you are a keen buyer be active, I have brought 3 properties in the last 8 months, I have 4 different agents, who know what I'm looking for, if something comes up the meets my requirements, they will contact me, and I can have a offer in before the proptery hits the market or listed on the net. You will be surpised the number of propteries that sell without hitting the mainstream listings/advertising. Get listed with the agents as an active buyer.


----------



## eastendoflondon (Nov 9, 2010)

Sounds like good advice to me.Obviously you know a bit about the property market in NZ.
Have you got any thoughts about the current market situation in christchurch what with the earthquakes and recession.Property prices don't seem to have been affected at all according to the reports i have been reading.
One thing i heard from a kiwi friend is that some banks in NZ are lending 100% LTV.Show's confidence.


----------

